# Giftige Bäume/Sträucher in Teichnähe



## lonely (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo ,

auch wenn die Entscheidung noch etwas dauert so bin ich doch schon davon angesteckt Bäume und Sträuchter zu suchen, die später einmal auf meinem Grundstück ein Plätzchen bekommen sollen.

z.B. habe ich bereits einen __ Goldregen, den ich aus meinem alten Schrebergarten mitgenommen habe. Ich weiß, dass Bestandteile dieser Pflanze Giftig sind habe aber bisher nicht näher darüber nachgedacht, was das für meinen neuen Teich bedeuten könnte.

Desweiteren interessiert mich eine der folgenden Akazie (Robinie). Und zwar die 
*Goldakazie*, die *Korkenzieherakazie* und die *Robinia hispida* wovon ich auch gerene 1 auswählen würde.

Egal welche Höhe die "Bäume" erreichen könnten würde ich sie als Strauch mit maximal 2-3 m Höhe ziehen/schneiden. Gerne würde ich z.B. die Korkenzieherakazie in unmittelbarar Teichnähe pflanzen. den Goldregen eher 20-30m entfernt.

Nun meine Frage: In wie weit würden diese Bäume/Sträucher den Teich beeinflussen? Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen? Und ist ein Mindestabstand bezüglich abfallender Früchte oder anderer Bestandteile notwendig ? (Schäden durch Wurzeln ausgenommen!!! Da gibt es genug infos im Forum zu)

Vielen Dank im Voraus und liebe Grüße
Jan


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Giftige Bäume/Sträucher in Teichnähe*

Hallo

das gelesen 
oder 
das 

naja und das

Laub und Samen die im Teich verotteten werden immer zu Problemen führen .
Das kann man durch geeignete Maßnahmen und Fleiß  verhindern 
wenn man den Aufwand nicht scheut .

Je kleinblättriger desto mehr Aufwand 

Pflanzen deren Teile als Tee- oder Kaltwasserauszüge als giftig eingestuft sind bleiben natürlich ein Restrisiko.„Dosis sola venenum facit“
(Risikobewertung von Pflanzen und pflanzlichen Zubereitungen )

Gerbsäure und Tannin im Wasser sind beherrschbar 


ein Stichwort ist Allelopathie 
für den Teich kämen da Schwarzerle und __ Sumpfzypresse in Frage die binden u.a.Stickstoff

mfG


----------



## lonely (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Giftige Bäume/Sträucher in Teichnähe*

Hallo Werner,

danke für deine Antwort und die geposteten Links.

Ich glaube du hast mich etwas missverstanden und ich mich vielleicht nicht klar genug ausgedrückt. Mir geht es nicht generell um Pflanzenteile die in das Wasser fallen und auch nicht um Giftplanzen aller art die für Mensch, Hund und Katze gefährlich werden können sondern um die aufgeführten Pflanzen die ich Optisch klasse finde und gern am/in die Nähe des Teiches setzen möchte ohne gefahr zu laufen, dass die dort lebenden Lebewesen schaden nehmen.

Pflanzenteile kommen so oder so in den Teich und verrotten oder werden von mir rausgefischt. Das ist auch kein Problem nur geht es mir allein um das Gift, welches in den Pflanzen steckt. Was passiert wenn z.B. so ein giftiger Samen im Wasser verrottet ? 

Werden die Giftstoffe im Wasser frei und können dessen Lebewesen schaden nehmen ?



> Pflanzen deren Teile als Tee- oder Kaltwasserauszüge als giftig eingestuft sind bleiben natürlich ein Restrisiko.„Dosis sola venenum facit“
> (Risikobewertung von Pflanzen und pflanzlichen Zubereitungen )



Was für ein Restrisiko sprichst du hier an ?


Ich denke nicht, dass man die in der Literatur beschriebenen Fälle der Vergiftungen am Menschen oder bei einem Hund mit einem Teich und dessen Lebewesen (Fische) vergleichen kann. Hier sind wohl eher Erfahrungswerte gefragt.

Dennoch vielen Dank !

Die Links werde ich mir später ausführlich anschauen. Kurz reingeschaut kann ich jedoch bisher kein Zusammenhang zwischen Pflanzengift und Teichlebewesen feststellen.


----------



## lonely (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Giftige Bäume/Sträucher in Teichnähe*

Also in einem Koiforum wird aufgrund der hohen Giftigkeit von einigen Usern dazu abgeraten einen __ Goldregen in die Nähe eines Teiches zu pflanzen. Jedoch gibt es hier keine Erfahrungen oder Belege. Einfach nur pauschal abgeraten.

Eine Baumschule antwortet ihrer Kundin wiederrum wie folgt:



> Ich habe einen Gartenteich mit Fischen. Kann ich den giftigen Goldregen in der Nähe des Teiches pflanzen ohne die Tiere bzw. den Teich zu gefährden?
> von einer Kundin oder einen Kunden aus 22846 Norderstedt , 17. Oktober 2007
> Ja, das ist ohne Probleme möglich.


----------



## lonely (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Giftige Bäume/Sträucher in Teichnähe*

Ich glaube noch etwas herrausgefunden zu haben was allerdings nur noch weitere Fragen bei mir aufwirft.

Die Akaziensträucher/Bäume die ich nannte sind keine echten Akazien sondern Scheinakazien und auch unter dem Namen Robinie bekannt soviel ich rauslesen konnte. Und bei wikki habe ich folgendes gelesen:



> Eine besondere Eigenschaft des Robinienholzes ist seine Witterungsbeständigkeit, die sogar jene der einheimischen Eiche übersteigt. Deshalb wird Robinienholz für Weidepfosten, Brücken- und Stegebau und für Konstruktionen im Außenbereich verwendet



Wenn nun Robinien giftig sind aber dennoch im Wasserbau verwendung finden, ist es ja äußerst unwarscheinlich, dass das Gift größeren schaden am Gewässer hat. Ich habe schon oft gelesen das die Hülsenfrüchte das Giftigste an der ganzen Pflanze sind aber die haben ja nicht mehrere Gifte und ein Teil steckt ja auch im Holz. d.H. entweder verliert das Gift seine wirkung wenn der Baum abstirbe und trocknet oder es macht dem Wasser und dessen Lebewesen sowieso nichts aus......


----------



## Limnos (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Giftige Bäume/Sträucher in Teichnähe*

Hi

20-30 cm vom Wasserrand sind auf jeden Fall zu wenig. Da fällt noch zuviel rein. Wichtig ist aber auch die Seite. Einmal des Schattens wegen, zum anderen wegen der Hauptwindrichtung ( bei uns zu 65 % aus westlichen Richtungen) Robinien werfen jetzt um diese Zeit ihre Blütenblätter ab, im Herbst Früchte/Samen und Blätter. Robinien bilden u.U. Wurzelsprosse, die möglicherweise unter dem Teich herwachsen können. Ich denke nicht. dass davon eine Gefahr für die Folie ausgeht (bei mir hat mal ein Schlehdorn einen 3 m Teich unterquert), aber vielleicht möchte man auf der anderen Seite oder sonst wo keinen zweiten Baum. Robinien haben Dornen, das solltest du berücksichtigen, wenn du sie in Form schneiden willst. In puncto Giftigkeit, denke ich, brauchst du dir keine Sorgen für das Wasser zu machen, aber ob Fische schadlos die Samen fressen können (und wollen) kann ich nicht beurteilen.

MfG.
Wolfgang

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## lonely (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Giftige Bäume/Sträucher in Teichnähe*

Hallo Limnos,

das sind wichtige Hinweise. Danke schon mal hierfür.

Auf die Seite kann ich nur bedingt rücksicht nehmen, da Westlich ein Schuppen steht, im Norden ein kleines Beet und dahinter die Terrasse beginnt, man von Osten an den Teich geht bzw. auf diesen schaut (kleine Rasenfläche die bleiben muss um überhaupt etwas Rasen zu haben). Somit bleibt nur der Süden über, durch welchen der Teich jedoch erst später am Abend beschattet wird.

Auf die Windrichtung muss ich mal achten. Zum Glück ist mein kleiner Hinterhofgarten recht geschützt. Aber eine Tedenz wird es ja immer geben.




Ach ja ...entlich durfte ich mal wieder üben 

Im Osten geht die Sonne auf, im Süden ist ihr Mittagslauf, im Westen wird sie untergeh´n, im Norden ist sie nie zu sehen.


----------



## Limnos (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Giftige Bäume/Sträucher in Teichnähe*

Hi

Einige interessante Einzelheiten zu unserem Tagesgestirn:
Der Spruch mit den Himmelrichtungen trifft genau nur bei Frühlings und Herbstanfang zu. Bei sechs Stunden Dunkelheit(etwa jetzt) geht sie im Nordosten auf und im Nordwesten unter, sie beschreibt einen 270° Bogen. Im winter bei sechs Stunden Helligkeit reicht der Bogen nur von Südost bis Südwest und ist nur etwa 90°. Wer wie ich auf 6° östlicher Länge wohnt, hat übrigens den Sonnenhöchststand nicht um 12 Uhr  sondern um 12,36 Uhr. Zwischen Flensburg und Berchtesgaden differiert die Helligkeitsdauer des längsten Tages um ca eine Stunde, zugunsten Flensburgs.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## lonely (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Giftige Bäume/Sträucher in Teichnähe*

wow was ein Fachwissen  Danke!

Gut zum Nachlesen...merken kann ich mir das noch nicht auf Anhieb.

Jedenfalls habe ich in meinem Hinterhofgarten den ganzen Tag Sonne.

 


Ist zwar für den Teich nicht ganz so optimal aber für mich um so schöner so viel Sonne im Garten zu haben 

Ps: Für die grafische Korrektheit des Bildes über nehme ich keine Verantwortung. Rechtsansprüche werden nicht wargenommen und Copyright existiert nicht.

Liebe Grüße
Jan


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Giftige Bäume/Sträucher in Teichnähe*

Hallo...
Ich habe Fingerhüte( Digitalis)  am Filterteich, da fallen schon mal einige Blüten rein , die ich zwar immer gleich rausfische, aber wenn die ein oder andere darin vergammelt, meint ihr, ist das schädlich für die Fische?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------

